# Codesys Visualisierung Modell schreiben



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (21 April 2022)

Guten Tag 
Ich mache gerade ein Fernstudium in SPS und stecke gerade bei Lehrbrief 4 fest.
Ich versteh die Aufgabe zum Modell nicht ganz ich habe alles so weit Visualisiert und es funktioniert auch aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das Modell schreiben soll. Und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den Flüssigkeitsbalken richtig visualisiert habe.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen rat geben.
Mfg


----------



## PN/DP (21 April 2022)

Wie in Deiner anderen Hausaufgabe für Siemens mit dem FB_Modell kannst Du auch hier einen FB in ST programmieren. Im Grunde den gleichen Code, zwischen ST und SCL sind kaum Unterschiede. Nur daß voll, leer, Pumpe, Ventil hier schon als globale Variablen vorgegeben sind. Nun könntest Du die globalen Variablen an den FB übergeben, oder im FB direkt auf die globalen Variablen zugreifen (nicht so schön).

Harald


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (21 April 2022)

ok vielen dank ich habe jetzt das Problem das ich immer diese Fehlermeldung bekomme!!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 April 2022)

caramba schrieb:


> ok vielen dank ich habe jetzt das Problem das ich immer diese Fehlermeldung bekomme!!!!


Vielleicht mal auf Details klicken


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (21 April 2022)

Wenn ich auf Details klicke werde ich auch nicht schlauer 
Tut mir leid ich programmiere noch nicht sehr lange und bin noch in der Lernfasse. Ich kenne mich mit so etwas nicht aus.


----------



## holgermaik (21 April 2022)

Du hast in deiner Visu einen ungültigen Objektverweis angelegt.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (21 April 2022)

Danke hatte einen Fehler im Modell Programm

Könnte mir hier jemand erklären wie ich bei zwischen einen Ein und Ausschaltpunkt eine Differenz (Hysterese) von 10 Punkten bekomme.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (16 Mai 2022)

Hallo 
Hätte eine Frage bezüglich Hysterese.
Ich habe das noch nie gemacht und es kam auch noch nie vor in den Lehrbriefen. 
Ich soll eben eine Differenz von 10
Punkten bekommen zw Ein und Ausschaltpunkt aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie? Könnte mir vielleicht jemand einen Typ geben?? 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Sobald der Reaktor leer ist, soll das Signal leer auf TRUE gehen, da es da aber zu Schwankungen kommen kann würde das Signal flackern, dafür die Hysterese. Mit einem Unterschied von 10 Punkten soll das Signal an und aus gehen. Zum Beispiel bei 5 soll es an gehen, dann darf es erst bei 15 wieder ausgehen.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (16 Mai 2022)

Ok super danke 
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. 
Es steht hier ich soll die Anz an Chargen und das Startsignal eingeben. Das mit den Anz an Chargen habe ich schon geschafft aber ich verstehe das mit dem Statsignal nicht. Ich hänge schon seit 1 Monat daran und verstehe  bzw schaffe es einfach nicht. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen hier.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Auch das ist doch einfach und auf Deinen Bildern zu sehen. Es soll ja wohl ein Reaktor befüllt werden, in dem etwas passiert und danach wird er wieder entleert. Das Ganze ergibt dann eine Charge. Dieser Vorgang muss doch irgendwie gestartet werden und dies geschieht über das Startsignal, vermutlich eine BOOL-Variable die mit dem Button Start verknüpft werden muss.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (16 Mai 2022)

Oh tut mir leid hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Das ist mir klar und ich habe auch schon alles Programmiert und es funktioniert auch alles so wie es sein soll nur hier steht das ich einen Screenshot machen soll „nach den Entleeren wenn Schalterstellung AUS ist“ nur bleibt bei mir Start immer TRUE ich habe schon so viel probiert aber es geht nacht dem letzten mal entleeren nicht auf FALSE sondern bleibt auf TRUE.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Na dann schau Dir doch mal die Eigenschaften des Visu Elementes von dem Button an und überlege, warum er wie ein Schalter, also fest auf TRUE bleibt und sich nicht wie ein Taster verhält.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (16 Mai 2022)

Weil ich Start bei "Umschalten / Variable" hatte, aber wenn ich Start auf "Tasten  / Variable und dann darauf drucke läuft es nur 1x durch. Wenn ich aber die maximale Anzahl an Chargen auf 2 soll es ja 2x durchlaufen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Mai 2022)

Ja und, was hat der Button damit zu tun? Der Button soll den Prozess ja nur starten, für die weitere Steuerung ist er aber nicht zuständig, das musst Du schon in Deinem Programm machen.


----------



## Sps_Anfänger.CR (16 Mai 2022)

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung mehr was ich ändern soll ich versuche es seit 1 Monat ohne Erfolg.


----------



## ssyn (17 Mai 2022)

Hallo Monika,
Ich kenne CFC/FUP nicht, deine Printscreen sind zu klein, kann nur vermuten, dass Start (BOOL) zusammen mit AnzMax (INT) funktionieren muss.

In SCL wäre es als folgender Kode ausgesehen.


```
Start: BOOL;
AnzMax: INT;
....

If AnzMax <= 0 then
Start := True;
AnzMax := AnzMax + 1;
Else
Start := False;
End_If
```
 
So, einmal, Start wird laufen, aber nicht mehr. Am bestens diese Frage mit deinem Lehrer bei Fernstudium besprechen, wenn du etwas nicht verstehst.


----------

